# Seafood during ivf?



## hopefulheart (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi
We're planning on going to 'Fish & Grill' to celebrate hubby's new job.......nice to have something to celebrate for a change!  

I fancy chilling out & eating lobster & scallops, are these ok?  I'm mainly concerned about mercury......  egg collection will be the next day.

Cheers


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi,

There's no problem eating lobster and scallops. During pregnancy (and so during IVF) you should avoid shark, marlin and swordfish because of the mercury and limit tuna to 2 tuna steaks a week. You can eat cooked shellfish, it's just raw (which is sometime used in Sushi) that you should avoid unless it's been frozen first. For further info you can look here: http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/foods-to-avoid-pregnant.aspx#types

Congrats to your hubby and I hope you have a lovely meal 

xx

/links


----------



## hopefulheart (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you so much!  We had a lovely meal out yesterday, cheered us up!  I had egg collection this morning and they collected 11 eggs which I'm pleased & surprised about  

Wishing lots of baby dust xx


----------

